# Let’s see the oldest bike u own



## Billythekid (Nov 12, 2020)

As the title states let see the oldest bike in your stable mine is my possible Thor tandem or my Spalding chainless does not have to be toc “that’s why it’s in the general section not pre 33 “


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Someday maybe a pre 33' but for now this is a 39' elgin very rough.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2020)

1898 Gormully and Jeffery


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 12, 2020)

1935 Aerocycle


----------



## Nashman (Nov 12, 2020)

36ish Monark Silver King. Not perfect correct resto, but I can live ( and do) with it.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 12, 2020)

1889 Columbia Light Roadster


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nashman do you  have a few torpedo lights haha, Igrinnings that is wild


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 12, 2020)

this one for me


----------



## Nashman (Nov 12, 2020)

I must make a CCM Canadian contribution. Bicycle Larry helped me with this as did Ken Martin ( a friend out Eastern Canada) who sold me the bike. Seat is a Josh special he did for me. Superb guys made this happen.


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 12, 2020)

Circa 1869-70 Velocipede


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 12, 2020)

1933 Schwinn Built Lawlor's Motobike that has the wrong tank and wheels.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 12, 2020)

Pretty Sure it's my Hawthorne Flyer .  Don't know the year . It's a 28" er . Kind of a Frankenbike but, I like it


----------



## JLF (Nov 12, 2020)

1936 Shelby is my current oldest.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 12, 2020)

1911 Iver Johnson track bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2020)

1898 Schwinn The World Model 22. The last pic is in front of the factory where it was built. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 12, 2020)

1897 Eldregde Special


----------



## Handyman (Nov 13, 2020)

1896 Iver Johnson Model "C" Ladies Roadster.  1896 was the first year that Iver Johnson badged their bikes with their own name.  For the first three years, 1896, 1897, and 1898, they made both "Iver Johnson" and "Fitchburg" badged bikes.  After 1898 they dropped the "Fitchburg" line.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 13, 2020)

My 1919 Mead Ranger is the oldest in my collection at the moment.


Love this bike!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 13, 2020)

Elgin King that I believe is a 1908.


----------



## mike j (Nov 13, 2020)

1895-6 Columbia, photo'd in front of the Tuxedo Park post office, built around the same time.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2020)

1899 Rochester, 
my oldest rideable machine.....




Still rides beautifully!


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m not really sure how old this is, but here’s my wood rim block-chain peerless


----------



## gkeep (Nov 13, 2020)

Teens Pierce, late Buffalo Badge.


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 13, 2020)

99 Special,  Mukwonago Wi.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 14, 2020)

1887 British Challenge


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 14, 2020)

1895ish William Hoefler custom Trick bike and a 1890-91 Elliott Hickory


----------



## TieDye (Nov 14, 2020)

One of my oldest, a 1937 Peerless.
Deb


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 14, 2020)

1860 bone shaker...(no pic yet)..ill put my 35 bluebird because i like it....


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 14, 2020)

circa 1918 Pierce


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 14, 2020)

1934 Colson. Nothing really original but a great long distance rider.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 14, 2020)

I think that this is 1934 and is marked on the crank.  It needed spokes, trueing and tires.  It hadn't been ridden for many decades.  It is a direct drive racer with no brakes.


----------



## falconer (Nov 14, 2020)

My late 20s? early 30s? Hawthorne Flyer


----------



## JChapoton (Nov 14, 2020)

1896 Phoenix Model A Thunderbird by Stover Bicycle Mfg Co of Freeport, Ill. In the baggie taped to the bars is the original lapel pin that came with the bike.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Nov 16, 2020)

1928 IJ Lovell Diamond


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 12, 2020)

Dean hooked me up with this relic last spring. Thanks @dfa242


----------



## locomotion (Jan 9, 2021)

I have a 1895 Lovell Diamond
I am still trying to figure out if it's model 23, or 24


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 10, 2021)

Oldest complete bike I own is my 1926 Shelby Whippet.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 10, 2021)

My oldest right now , 1934 schwinn B 10 E , very cool badge from Columbus , Ohio cycle supply company


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> My oldest right now , 1934 schwinn B 10 E , very cool badge from Columbus , Ohio cycle supply company
> 
> View attachment 1336125
> 
> ...



Has potential but that's a B9 as it sits. V/r Shawn


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 11, 2021)

This is my oldest. I've been told 1894 pope or auburn.


----------



## Darj (Feb 5, 2021)

Cooper S. said:


> I’m not really sure how old this is, but here’s my wood rim block-chain peerlessView attachment 1300489


----------

